# Permasoaking whetstones



## bennyprofane (Jun 28, 2016)

I've read about people with mold problems. Is there something that has to be done about that? Use a lid? Change water regularly? Add vinegar or bleach?

What is your experience?


----------



## joshsy81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Change water regularly, add a drop of bleach if need be. My stones are perma-soaked at work and I never have a problem unless I'm lazy about changing out the water.


----------



## daveb (Jun 28, 2016)

Change the water whenever you see swimmers. 

Use bleach sparingly. It will erase any markings on the stones if too strong.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 28, 2016)

How's bleach deal with algae and/or already existing mold?


----------



## bennyprofane (Jun 28, 2016)

How often (approximately) do you change water? What are swimmers? And how much bleach?


----------



## AaronE (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you need to change the water even if you haven't used the stones since the container has been cleaned?


----------



## daveb (Jun 28, 2016)

Bleach is more a preventive measure than a corrective one. If you see mold or "stuff" in the water, drain it, clean the stones under running water, clean the container, then start over.

I change the water every month or so. I keep them in a covered cambro and the water stays pretty clean. Some folks will change every week. I think the longest I've gone has been about 4 months - and then I could see I needed to change. I don't think there's any hard and fast rules.

I'm currently using Jon's diamond plates and S&G stones almost exclusively. I prefer the feeling of the soakers but life is getting in the way of using them.


----------



## Olsen (Jun 29, 2016)

I use approximately 10% ethanol or 2-propanol (the type of alcohol commonly in sprays for cleaning screens, CDs etc.). Never have any problems with growth and I don't need to change the water at all.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 29, 2016)

I put some soap in to the pitcher once in a while.


----------



## Sharpchef (Jul 1, 2016)

My question is:

why permasoaking at all?

If you like to sharpen your knives, soak the stones if needed, after the sharpening let them dry. If you use a sharpening progression you just have to wait for the coarse stone, the other ones will be soaked till you finished first step.

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 1, 2016)

I have read some people say that some stones (like kings for example) are nicer after a minimum of 12 hours of soaking, so permasoaking them might be more comfortable.


----------



## Sharpchef (Jul 1, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> I have read some people say that some stones (like kings for example) are nicer after a minimum of 12 hours of soaking, so permasoaking them might be more comfortable.



And they might be right, but still depends on the stone.

As i just use naturals and Naniwa Chosera i don`T think it will be better for my stones.....

Greets SEbastian.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 1, 2016)

Do you soak your Choseras at all and if yes, all of them and how long?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 1, 2016)

"Why permasoak at all"

I don't (except a cheap-behind off brand coarse hard bound that I use to flatten), but it certainly sounds desirable when you want to be very disciplined about sharpening ("You find it blunt while prepping, you sharpen it now, stante pede")... On the other hand, you could get splash and go stones. On yet another hand, they will be extra cost if you already have soakers. On that same hand, you might just like the soakers more for other reasons. If that hand can still carry something, you might find yourself in need of an unexpected grit while sharpening, and don't want to wait to get to use it... Finally on yet another hand, the extra cost applies only if you already have non-s&g AND permasoak-proof stones...


----------



## Talim (Jul 1, 2016)

I permasoak mines and keep it inside the sink cabinet. Never had any mold issues and I don't even change the water. Keeping them permasoaked means they're always ready to use when I need to sharpen. There's a sticky where Jon points out which stones can be permasoaked and which should be dried after use. It's in maintenance tutorial section.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 1, 2016)

Sharpchef said:


> My question is:
> 
> why permasoaking at all?
> 
> ...



I prefer the feel and feedback of permasoakers. In my experience they actually work better when permanently soaked. And in addition I want them ready without having to wait 20 minutes whenever I feel the need to sharpen.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 1, 2016)

Many people damage their stones when drying them...seems pretty obvious that if you don't want to soak your stones to buy s & g or natties.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I'll sooner or later damage one by soaking it again when it hasnt yet fully dried...


----------



## daveb (Jul 2, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> I think I'll sooner or later damage one by soaking it again when it hasnt yet fully dried...



Huh???


----------



## Sharpchef (Jul 2, 2016)

Intressting!

i had the chance to see Yu Kurosaki and Yoshimi Kato sharpening at a sharpening event in munich/germany. 
Well they stated they use the stones the shop sells (they got KING, Shapton Glass, DMT, Naniwa) and they choose the King stones and soaked them in water.

But the sharpening they did was just laughable, for all the guys that know how to.

I just use Chosera/Pro and DMT, besides my naturals......

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 2, 2016)

Dunno what it really does to non-permasoakers if you lay them out to dry, a half a day later decide you need them and in the water again they go...


----------



## daveb (Jul 2, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Dunno what it really does to non-permasoakers if you lay them out to dry, a half a day later decide you need them and in the water again they go...



They get wet?

Problems w soakers drying are usually related to the environment. Too cold and water may freeze inside and crack stone. Drying to fast or irregularly is a bad thing. No open windows, fans or a.c. ducts. Not drying completely before storage or transport is another bad thing.

I'm using S&G mostly now, not because of the soaking time for soakers but because of the quick drying time. I can use the s&g in the evening, rinse them and leave them on the counter overnight. Put them away in the morning.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 2, 2016)

Stones take more than 24 hours even in low humidity to dry out. If sharpening daily may as well leave in water however that daily sharpening water goes bad quicker because of the flora from your hands


Try putting even a coarse soaker away after 24 hours and you're risking s nasty fuzzy surprise next time you need to touch up


----------



## JBroida (Jul 2, 2016)

even many splash and go stones soak in a little water and take more than 24 hours to dry out


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 2, 2016)

I wrap my Choseras in a blue shop towel to help wick moisture and attenuate the rate at which they dry in a Rubbermaid bin with the lid ajar. Also just run under water at the start to wet and spray as req'd (i.e. no soaking)


----------



## Ruso (Jul 2, 2016)

I like to have my soakers ready to go when I need them, permasoaking them makes this happen.
I dry all my stones on the "edge" never on their flat side. This gives more surface area for ventilation.


----------



## joshsy81 (Jul 5, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> I prefer the feel and feedback of permasoakers. In my experience they actually work better when permanently soaked. And in addition I want them ready without having to wait 20 minutes whenever I feel the need to sharpen.



When I need it sharp I need it now. Not in 20 min. Permasoak all the way.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 5, 2016)

I was tempted to suggest people try soaking with e....... sharpeners too, but didn't want to make a joke with built in active darwinism.


----------

